
IRC Netiquette and You - Dangeranger
https://dev.to/codemouse92/irc-netiquette-and-you-doa
======
tbirrell
I found IRC through an online game many years ago in my teens. There are times
I am amazed how much could be done with none of the bell and whistles chat
platforms have today.

I'd agree with most of the rules, though I wonder how many more people will
ever need to learn them. Unfortunately, IRC is a fading medium. There will be
those who always stick with it, but they will be growing fewer in number every
day.

